# Charlie and the Treasure Hunt



## sashac (Mar 13, 2006)

I finally got a video of Charles!

Charlie and the Treasure Hunt


----------



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

That was so cute! Charlie seemed so excited. Do you play this often?


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Very cute. Thanxs for sharing !!!


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

That was so cute! Love the music!


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Oh I loved that. I'm so happy to see Charlie, hearing so much about him. He looks like he adores you.

Hey! How do you get away with wearing black pants!!!!! That just doesn't work in my house.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sashac (Mar 13, 2006)

LOL - that was my husband, not me (yes, he is as skinny as some girls!) And he's just dumb about the black pants - he goes to work covered in gold and doesn't pay attention. 

We did go through a phase where we played it often - Charlie'd rather play with his treats than with toys - and he seemed to love it. But then I started to wonder if we were just making him anxious about food, since he's had food issues in the past, I didn't know if we were just making them worse. But I am probably just being paranoid. 

So now every once in a while we'll play hide n' seek with a treat or two. 

For those of you who remember my previous posts about Charlie's behavior problems - he's (and we) doing better!!! We never let him get near kids, but we're introducing him to a few dogs and he's been doing okay! He spends a lot of time with his one GR friend who is almost 2 and they get along really well. Charlie learns A LOT from him, it's so amazing. Hanging out with Bentley has taught him how to play tug of war, how to play cooperative toy games with Bentley (which would never have happened before, most of his fights were initiated over toys and other dogs), and even how to fetch a ball and bring it back to us. It's almost like he's finally getting the puppy socialization he probably never got when he was a puppy!

We can't imagine life without him and I think he's happy here!


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Well, I loved the video. It made me smile to watch him search for his treat. I'm happy that he's doing better. Older dogs CAN learn new tricks!


----------



## sashac (Mar 13, 2006)

and I am SUCH a sucker for the golden oldies!! I see the puppy pics here and think "aaawwww" but those elderly Goldens pull at my heartstrings.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

sashac said:


> LOL - that was my husband, not me (yes, he is as skinny as some girls!) And he's just dumb about the black pants - he goes to work covered in gold and doesn't pay attention.


Well, I didn't have the sound up because my husband was working from home. Geeze sorry.


----------



## sashac (Mar 13, 2006)

That's okay! I wish I was as skinny as him. Charlie does too!


----------

